# Pixel regieren die Welt



## Markus Kolletzky (31. August 2010)

Die Welt ist in Gefahr. Vor den Toren unserer Stadt hat sich ein Haufen Pixel aufgemacht, unsere Infrastruktur zu zerstören und sämtliches Leben auszuradieren, um selbst die Herrschaft zu übernehmen. Widerstand ist zwecklos. Wunderbar.


----------



## Leola13 (1. September 2010)

Einfach genial !


----------



## Matt297 (1. September 2010)

Und mal wieder ein glänzendes Beispiel, wie aggressiv Computer-Spiele doch machen können (wer in diesem Satz Ironie findet, darf sie behalten  ).
Einfach ein tolles Video. *Daumen Hoch*


----------



## sight011 (1. September 2010)

Schon gesehen - aber gernewieder


----------



## CookieBuster (1. September 2010)

Sehr sehr gut das Video. Hut ab vor den Machern!


----------

